
Show HN: Bimble – List and share your favourite places - rufrudrej
https://www.bimblehq.com
======
lsiunsuex
Created a list, registered to be able to save it, and you put my real name on
the list. Click on edit profile; you accept a username - ok - but you don't
show it instead of the real name.

Not cool.

Fix that and this might be a really neat idea to easily find new places when
traveling.

~~~
rufrudrej
thanks for lending your eyes to Bimble and having a play around. I hear you
with regard to the real name / username concerns. I'll feed that back to the
team ASAP!

------
Gys
Curated lists of favorite places. I still think there is a demand for that.
Was seriously thinking to build this about 6 years ago, but got distracted by
other projects. Good luck!

One of my ideas was to also photo upload and then extract the location(s) from
it/them. So I do not have to remember a place, just have a photo of it. Most
ppl now have photos of everything they like ;-)

------
ryangilbert
Nicely done!

I just released my own side project that I think could be useful to you and
Bimble if you're looking to have a simple FAQ/helpdesk for your visitors.

[https://frequently.io](https://frequently.io) if you're interested! I'd love
to chat.

------
o_____________o
There have been many services like this, and this functionality is a part of
brands like Yelp. How is this different?

